# Feeding spent brewery grains



## croftbarntone (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi!
We have been feeding spent brewery grains to our pigs for some time never really knowing if this is actually good for them or not. They certainly chomp it down but we learned that they need maybe 3 times as much as the standard weaner/finisher feed we give as standard in order to satisfy the animals.
From what I have been able to gather looking around on the 'net, it does no harm to give this as feed but I am picking up today that it ought not go beyond 25% of their diet. Currently we give maybe 50%.
What you put in, you get back and we have never used as much as we have for the last few (Winter) months. I note that pigs just taken for slaughter now have the LOWEST fat levels we have ever had and while the theory of lean pork is ok, you HAVE to have fat for the flavour. I am minded to think that as ours are all outdoor free range it is merely our Northern European Winter that has seen the fat level restriction - rather than the feed. The meat appears to be of the usual high quality.
We have a great system set up to use this grain but there's no point in using it if it is counter productive - or even harmful! Anyone with guidance/advice and we would be very happy to hear your views.......


----------



## cflynt (Oct 17, 2015)

I've heard its fine but I would add some vitamins and minerals. Check the protein levels of the feed. It should be between 14 and 16 percent.


----------

